#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-23
<jfh> g'morning
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-24
<hws> guten morgen frank
<hws> schau mal hier http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201604-21888/ und klick auf download :(
<hws> der kaputte link gilt fuer alle certifizierungsseiten..
<hws> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/linuxone?_ga=1.234336792.725422459.1448448758
<hws> das scheint wohl der neue link zu sein..
<jfh> hi hws, the correct link is "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-16.04-server-s390x.iso"
<jfh> the first link points to "http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-server-s390x.iso", but thats the location for the x86 images only ...
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-25
<cpaelzer> good morning
<FBader> Hi
<FBader> Do you know if there is a way to pass network information (IP addr, OSA addr) to the installer via the parmfile?
<FBader> SLES and RHEL both allow that, but I couldn't find any mention of it re: Ubuntu.
<jfh> g'morning
<FBader> Good morning
<FBader> Good morning.
<FBader> Is there a way to pass network information (IP addr, OSA addr, hostname) to the installer via the parmfile?
<FBader>  SLES and RHEL both allow that, but I couldn't find any mention of it for Ubuntu.
<jfh1> @FBader: yes, you can add uch kind of information as boot parameter or put it into the parmfile, also have a look here (incl. some examples): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/S390X/InstallationGuide/AutomatedInstallsWithPreseed
<FBader> I looked at that, but there didn't seem to be a way to specify the network information-- IP address, netmast, gateway address, DNS address.
<jfh1> please scroll to the very bottom, there is a UBUAUTO PARMFILE example that incl. qeth address, port, ipaddress, netmask, gateway and more ...
<jfh1> also hostname ...
<jfh1> (keep in mind that this is a child document of the installation guide ... - you may only checked the install guide itself)
<FBader> @jfh1: The URL you provided contains exactly the information I was looking for.  Thanks!!!
<jfh1> u r welcome !   :-D
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-27
<jfh> morning
#ubuntu-s390x 2018-05-26
<cyberzeus> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<cyberzeus> ogasawara cpaelzer smb MaStr-- brookswarner dragan-s jfh wgrant xnox intheclouddan elmo ubottu Loopeth|aka|kip slashd kwmonroe mwhudson slangasek ubuntulo13 moon127
